# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  You Get nothing at all for two in the bed

## alan45

DARTS game show Bullseye is on target for a return - and TV Biz wants veteran Jim Bowen at the helm.
Creator Andrew Wood is in talks with Five about resurrecting the classic series, in which teams answer questions and throw darts.
The show gave away speedboats and caravans as prizes while runners-up went home with tankards - and silver goblets for the ladies. They also got toy versions of Bully, its mascot.
Insiders said Jim, 72, could be too old to host it. Comedian Justin Lee Collins is favourite, as he is already one of Five's leading stars.
But TV Biz would love to see Jim back, as fans say he embodies Bullseye.
A previous incarnation of the show in 2006, with comic Dave Spikey and commentator Tony Green presenting, didn't have the spark.
Jim, whose catchphrases included "Super, smashing, great" and "You can't beat a bit of Bully" is taking a live version to the Edinburgh Fringe this summer.
He said: "When I see some of the shows on just now, I think we could keep up with them. If I was asked to come back, I would certainly consider it."
Wood said he couldn't wait to bring the show back, although Five has asked him to find a sponsor to help fund it.
He said: "There is plenty of quantity on TV but not much quality. So many formats are awful. Bullseye could be Five's flagship show."
Bullseye first aired in 1981 in a Sunday afternoon slot on ITV, when it pulled in up to 15million viewers. It was axed in 1995.
ITV brought it back as part of its Saturday night Gameshow Marathon in 2005 and 2007, first with Ant and Dec and then Vernon Kay.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0rGJbHLHH

----------


## Perdita

SUPER, great, smashing . . . Jim Bowen's telly comeback with Bullseye is getting closer - he's taking the darts game show to the Edinburgh Festival.
We exclusively revealed last month that the series was set for a TV return. 

Now our campaign to install Jim, 72, as host is gathering pace. 

He said: "I have been given permission to do Bullseye live on stage - and I'll be doing the original show at Edinburgh."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0tokdo3to

----------


## Perdita

FORMER Bullseye host Jim Bowen is in hospital after having two strokes.
Jim, 73, who fronted the ITV darts quiz for 15 years, suffered the first while at home last week.

He was taken to Royal Lancaster Infirmary where he had a second, milder stroke.

Jim's wife Phyllis said: "We have high hopes for him. He is doing OK and they are looking after him well."

A spokesman said the comic was receiving "fantastic" care. He added: "He is working hard with physiotherapists."

Jim honed his comedy in pubs and clubs and became presenter of Bullseye in 1981. Catchphrases such as "super, smashing, great" turned him into a cult figure.

In 2002, he resigned from a BBC local radio station for making a racist remark on air.

The Sun

----------


## pyrocanthus

Will Tony Green be calling the scores out?

----------

